# so far no takers what's up?



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

On each frame and liberally inside the box?....that seems like a lot of lemongrass oil to me. ??

As most folks say, though,....location, location, location. 

Ed


----------



## Regina Campbell (Jun 2, 2012)

I don't know if I was told true or not but an old timer near me said only to use a few drops in each hive, and to renew it every month because it will start to weaken. I have to agree with the Inthswamp it really is all about location, location, location.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

I done know my butt from a hole in the ground when it comes to this because I have never caught a swarm this I my first yr setting out boxes but I have done a metric butload of research on the subject and the general concensus is old black comb and 3-4 drops of lemon grass oil on cotton ball or dip one side of aq-tip and drop it in the entrance


----------



## DarkWolf (Feb 20, 2013)

​I'd think lemongrass oil is alot like Axe.. The more you dump on yourself, the less the ladies will like it? Just my thought.. Too much of a good thing does not = a great thing.

A little on a cotton ball in a snack sized baggie with a pinprick in it and a dab at the door.


----------



## LeslieHamilton (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm way south of you, near Houston. I'm new to swarm trapping. I build five traps so far. I used 1x12 lumber and built 8 frame deeps without trimming the wood down, so I guess they are super deep. I placed 8 frames of foundation in them. I put a large nail across the opening to discourage birds and other varmits. I put a vial of swarm lure in each, and a baggie with a paper towel and a few drops of lemongrass oil. I put the traps out the last week of March. I see a few bees foraging, but so far nothing in the traps.

Here is a link to some pics http://pinterest.com/survivalbrewing/beekeeping/


----------



## mtndewluvr (Oct 28, 2012)

I have heard too much LGO will repel the bees. Location is also important. Most important, I'm finding out, is a heap of patience!


----------



## hilreal (Aug 16, 2005)

A few drops inside and a few drops outside plus some old comb really helps if you have it. Bees have very sensitive sniffers so a little goes a long way. Not only location but weather. In 2011 we had nether a swarm, in 2012 everyone ran out of boxes to put them in. One full size deep or a couple of mediums is plenty of room. Only put 5 frames in, leave some open space. 100 yards from your local beek might be better.


----------



## beesintrees (Jan 25, 2013)

OK:

Intheswamp
Regina Campbell
Harley Craig
Dark Wolf
mtndewluvr
and 
hilreal

Thanks to you all for posting. 

The consensus is I'm using too much cologne. Today the scent was undetectable to me. So, I decreased the amount of scent I used by dipping a Q-tip in LGO and put that inside a unsealed baggie and dropped it into the box as suggested.

And I'll decrease from triple stack lures to a double stack of boxes and remove a few frames from each box. 

Because of the lay of the land I can't get within 100 yards of this bee keeper's hives without intruding on his territory. Maybe I can find some other hives where putting lures at that proximity is possible. But I will put a lure about 100 yards from the bee tree my friend is going to show me tomorrow.

Thanks again,
BNT


----------



## beesintrees (Jan 25, 2013)

Harley Craig said:


> this I my first yr setting out boxes but I have done a metric butload of research on the subject and the general concensus is old black comb and 3-4 drops of lemon grass oil on cotton ball or dip one side of aq-tip and drop it in the entrance


I meant to add to the other reply that this is my first year, too. So, I have no old comb. If I had used it I may have done a disservice by having the boxes without bees for such a long while. I've read that comb wax attracts wax moths if a box is vacant for more than a few weeks. Mine are still vacant after a few months out. But, I also don't know mine from a hole in the ground either. I'm guessing those who are successful using old comb did everything else right. 

The reading, listening and watching videos I did do got me a bit confused on how much attractant to use. I'm glad for this forum to post onto so experienced beeks can help us hone our procedures.

All the best on your first year luring bees.

Thanks again for the reply,
BNT


----------



## beesintrees (Jan 25, 2013)

hilreal said:


> Only put 5 frames in, leave some open space.


hilreal,

I'm using foundationless frames without any starter. I cut a 1/8" deep kerf along the center of the top hanger and glued in a thin strip of wood as a comb guide. So the frames will "look" more open to the scouts.

I can understand why you recommend removing a few frames if they have foundation on them all. 
Do you still recommend using just 5 frames in a 8 frame box when the frames have no foundation?

Thank you,
BNT


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks for the well wishes I would think using all foundationless would be fine ......at least I hope so mine are top bar traps that can double as a nuc if they built right just have to pull bars and drop in hive the commercial flower pot style traps have no frames so worst case scenario with all foundationless is you may have to cut some out like you would those good luck and post pics if you catch any


----------



## beesintrees (Jan 25, 2013)

Harley Craig,

Thanks for the thoughts. It sounds like you have an interesting setup. I never thought of using a top bar hive for a nuc, but I can't see why it wouldn't work if a follower board is used to decrease the hive size. I understand why top bar is popular to some. If I don't have my hives confused a Warre hive is sort of a cross between top bar and Langstroth.

I sure hope I don't have to do a cutout in my lures. ((-:

BNT


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

If you have frames it won't be a big deal if you do, cut em out put them in the direction you want them and put a few rubberbands around the frame to hold them, They will fix them real quick.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

> I added lemongrass oil liberally to the wood inside each box and on each of the frames.

Anything over 4 drops is too liberal... it will drive them out...


----------



## beesintrees (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks Michael,

I must have been repelling bees. I modified my procedure by dipping a Q-tip in the oil, inserting that into a baggie, not sealing the bag tight and dropping that onto the floors of the boxes. 

Harley,

Thanks I'll remember that just in case.

To all following the thread,

Today I visited my friend who knows of a bee tree down on the creek. Together we put out 3 double stacks of 8 frame mediums. One about a hundred yards from the Cypress bee tree in the middle of the creek, another a half mile from the creek beside a year round water hole and the other in his yard a few hundred feet from a tree where we could hear the bees roaring.

Because of making double stacks of my boxes rather than triple stacks I now have more lure boxes than locations where I have permission to place them. I'll just ask for more permission slips. 

Thanks again for all the tips.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Two eight frame mediums is about the right space. Three should not be an issue and one could work. I wouldn't go more than two myself.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I made seven 10 frame deep traps this year. This one came yesterday, would not fit, and left today. Big traps can catch small swarms, but small traps can not trap big swarms.


----------



## beesintrees (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks Michael I'll remember that.


----------



## beesintrees (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks for the reply and the nice picture OD Did the bees just come near the lure or did they enter for a while, and then leave? I've been wondering - if one catches a swarm that seems crowded for the lure box - if the entrance was blocked with hardware cloth - the bees fed sugar water for a week so they'd start building comb & maybe the queen start laying. Might that cause a large swarm to stay? Or would it be better to just add an additional box on top of the one they came to originally? 
Thanks again


----------

